# Walmart and wine



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

BENTONVILLE, ARK (AP) -- Some Wal-Mart customers soon will be able to 
sample a new discount item -- Wal-Mart's own brand of wine. The
world's 
largest retail chain is teaming up with E&J Gallo Winery of Modesto, 
CA, to produce these wines at an affordable price, in the $2-5 range. 
While wine connoisseurs may not be inclined to throw a bottle of 
Wal-Mart brand wine into their shopping carts, there is a market for 
cheap wine, said Kathy Micken, professor of marketing at Roger
Williams 
University in Bristol, R.I. She said: "The right name is important." 
The top 12 suggested names for Wal-Mart wine:

12. Chateau Traileur Parc
11. White Trashfindel
10. Big Red Gulp
9. Grape Expectations
8. Domaine Wal-Mart "Merde du Pays"
7. NASCARbernet
6. Chef Boyardeaux
5. Peanut Noir
4. Chateau des Moines
3. I Can't Believe It's Not Vinegar!
2. World Championship Riesling

And the number 1 name for Wal-Mart Wine...
1. Nasti Spumante 

And who says they don't know wine in Arkansas?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Top ten questions asked by purchasers of Wal-Mart wine-

10. Is it gonna screw up the taste of my cheeseburger?
9. I did'nt figure on havin' to buy a corkscrew. Can I get it open with a Leatherman?
8. Is there a deposit on the bottle?
7. Is it going to be reminiscient of that '76 Lafite I had last night?
6. Is it any cheaper by the case?
5. My dog likes it. Does that mean I'll like it?
4. Does it come in a can?
3. Which one is a better mixer with Vodka?
2. I found my kids drinkin this stuff. Can you tell me what it is?
And the #1 question-
1. I have $5.00 to spend on a bottle wine. What do you have that'll 
_really_ compliment squirrel brains?


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I reckon Ive been on the "Night train" to long to find my "boones farm" where I lost my "Mad Dog 20/20". I guesse I just have to settle for that fine 
"Ripple" and smell the screw on cap my friends........... Oh and I must hurry as the " Thunderbird " is getting ready to leave for that walmart infusion........ France , beware!Doug.................


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Excuse me...wine from Wal-mart?!?!

Would you buy European Chocolates from my *****? 

LoL my god! I just heard off the radio that M&M meat shops is trying to aquire Laura Secord.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I read something recently that indicated wineries are beginning to abandon corks. Corkage, not the fee charged to serve your own wine, but a reaction between cork and wine is causing loss rates that are untenable in the market of today.

Phil


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Screw tops and caps have a number of advantages over cork. Not only does it create a better, more air-tight seal, it doesn't ever react with the wine, making undrinkable (aka a corked wine). The down side is you lose a lot of the ritual that comes with wine if you use a screw top. If I were a wine maker I would definately promote the use of screw tops over cork. Not only is it less expensive, I don't have to worry about lost inventory due to "corked" wines.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Just think of all those rabbits (corkscrews) that will die! 

Seeing as I have lots of problems with Wal-Mart's employment policies, this is one product that I will never have a chance to taste. I don't expect it'll give "Two Buck Chuck" a run for its money.


----------

